# Amplificadores Holimar serie 300



## miguelplat (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola muchachos
Yo reparo television en Rosario hace 35 años y siempre me dedique a esa reparacion, pero un amigo me trajo un amplificador Holimar 306 y me pidio si por favor se lo miraba. en la salida usa dos mj15003 X canal.Revise la salida y encontre en un canal los dos TR en corto, lo mande que los compre y se los cambie, pensando  los cambio y sale funcionando ,pero no, los dos que coloque calientan muchisimo y los otros dos totalmente frios pero sin salida en ninguno de los dos canales. 
Demas esta decir que antes de colocar los dos huevos fritos, revise los componentes perisfericos y no encontre nada anormal por eso me jugue.Lo que quisiera es saber si algun colega que se se dique a audio, y por lo que he leido los hay muy buenos, por ahi en algun cajon tiene el esquema de este aparato que por lo que busque en internet se fabricaba en Bs As y la fabrica cerro o de lo contrario orientarme con algun circuito parecido porque aunque no estoy en el tema , no creo que difieran tanto los diseños. La fuente esta bien, sin riple y el pre anda porque al aplicar señal a las entradas, los vumetros a led que posee actuan bien.
Desde ya les agradezco cualquier información que me pueda llevar directamente al grano ya que no voy a cobrar mas que los repuestos. 
Muchas gracias Miguel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2009)

No lo tengo , pero Blat es igual. Ambos diseñados por el Ing. Blat.

más allá del circuito , esos equipos eran armados con componentes elegidos , transistores apareados y resistencias y capacitores medidos a puente , etc , etc . Unas bellezas !


----------



## xavirom (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola, primero asegurate que los MJ que le pusiste son de buena calidad, hay mucho trucho dando vueltas, antes de dar tensión al amplificador, colocá en serie con cada alimentación del canal que está fallando unas resistencias de unos 33 ohms 10W, ahora al darle tensión gira el pre-set de ajuste de corriente de reposo y medí la caida de tensión en las resistencias que pusiste de modo que sea la menor posible, si está todo bien deberías medir digamos unos 2V mas o menos no se bien con que tensión funciona el equipo, controlá además la tensión de offset en la salida, deberían ser unos pocos milivolts, si nada de esto está parecido a lo que te comento, revisá bien que seguramente hay algún transistor en mal estado. Suerte. (Todo esto hacelo sin carga!).


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2009)

¿ Revisaste los excitadores de los transistores de potencia ?


----------



## miguelplat (Abr 26, 2009)

Ok gracias por las sugerencias gugleare el circuito del Blat y de todas maneras voy a proceder como ustedes lo sugieren, en la semana les hare saber los resultados.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 26, 2009)

Una prueba dinamica , pruebe los MJ en el canal que no calienta.
Con esto se descarta,  como dice Xavirom componentes falsificados y o fallados.

Ahora calienta sin señal?, midio la corriente de reposo?. 
Yo hubiera cambiado tambien los driver como dice Fogonazo.

Saludos


----------



## miguelplat (Abr 29, 2009)

Como no me dedico a audio y no tengo el diagrama, no se cuales son los drivers pero ya habia pensado cambiar todos los TO220 que tiene, me acobarde un poco cuando me dijeron de la forma en que los armaba el ing. Blat, o sea no tiraba por tirar los componentes en el impreso y por ahi se me complica con los beta, los tr truchos que nos venden y habia pensado en devolverlo pero los voy a cambiar, marcando los que saque, porque si lo devuelvo por lo menos lo dejo como estaba. Por ahi lo agarra uno que esta en el tema y lo deja bien.
De todas maneras , la semana que biene lo agarro y les comento, lo voy a seguir en honor a ustedes y en agradecimiento a su preocupacion, baje algunos tutoriales de salida de audio y vere como me las arreglo para encontrar algun esquema parecido.
Un abrazo
PD. Ah KARAPALIDA, si calientan sin señal, evidentemente es algun componebte de la salida que lo provoca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2009)

No te asustes Miguelplat por lo que puse respecto a su armado , eso era para obtener una calidad de excelencia , con componentes normales igual debería funcionar   !


----------



## xavirom (Abr 30, 2009)

Si, coincido con dosmetros, cambialos, pero antes de darle tensión, te vuelvo a recomendar colocar resistencias en serie con cada rama de la alimentación, de esta forma si todavía hay algo mal vas a salvar los transistores que pusiste.


----------



## miguelplat (Abr 30, 2009)

La semana que viene comento que paso muchachos
un abrazo

Quiero aclarar otra cosa ,ahora que me estoy viendo, la foto del che no tiene nada que ver conmigo, no tengo nada con los revolucionarios pero no se como sacarme una foto del tamaño adecuado para que entre en el avatar, esa fue la unica que encontre en la compu que daba con el tamaño


----------



## kiki (May 5, 2009)

Hola, yo fuí tecnico de Blat en aquella epoca, y realmente es como dicen, se armaban los amplificadores en forma artesanal.
Antes que nada los Mj no son los originales,  (aunque tambien funcionan) los reales eran los 2SD 319.
Primero fijate ( y no tengas miedo, en cambiar los transistores) los tip como estan y el clase A que suele oscilar.
ademas tiene unos transistores de proteccion que si actuaron antes de que se queme la salida, seguro estan con fuga, y aunque los midas y esten bien, seguramente bajo tension conduzcan y hagan macanas.

saludos y a tus ordenes


----------



## miguelplat (May 5, 2009)

Ok gracias KIKI , lo que me gustaria saber es si por casualidad no tenes perdido algun esquema para que me lo mandes 
un abrazo


----------



## kiki (May 6, 2009)

No tengo nada en papel pero no te preocupes, desde este lado del ester te voy a dar una mano hasta que lo saques andando...
Pero, te repito, no dudes en cambiar algun componente por otro similar para probar despues vemos el tema de aparear y todo eso,
Una consulta, para poder ayudarte mejor, como yo trabajé en Blat, necesito saber con exactitud, cual era el 306 de Holimar, tenes una foto...o por lo menos decime como es de frente...puede que asi te pase algun esquema

Disculpame, acabo de buscar en internet y ya vi uno, es el mismo que el Blat 284, ese equipo tiene un impreso unico.
ese equipo seguramente está oscilando y por eso te calientan los de salida. ya te digo, solo para probar reemplazá los transistores de ese canal total son pocos, y asi estas seguro que ninguno está "pinchado" sobre todo el clase A que es de embalarse.
despues chequea los diodos de polarizacion (bias) que esten buenos, y que los cap. que estan soldados del lado de las pistas esten correctos ( puede que los tenga o no, son solo de desacoplo para las altas frecuencias)
Es un equipo realmente muy simple para que no funcione...seguramente es una tonteria, adelante!

y mucha suerte!  a tus ordenes..


----------



## miguelplat (May 6, 2009)

OK Kiki, este fin de semana te mando unas fotos del frente y del impreso, asi me orientas que tengo que tocar.
Un abrazo

Hola Kiki, saque las fotos que tre prometi pero no las puedo subir prque tieneb 680Kb y por lo que lei se permite hasta 400Kb


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2009)

Zipeala , podes subir hasta 1 mega


----------



## miguelplat (May 8, 2009)

ahora las zipie vamos a ver si suben

este es el frente del equipo

aca va otra

aca se ve mejor


----------



## kiki (May 8, 2009)

pasame la del impreso del lado de los componentes asi te marco que chequear y ademas me fijo si tengo el circuito.

abrazo

Perdon, ya vi las otras fotos....enseguida pe marco que ver y te paso el circuito

te paso la información para describirte el circuito, yo te aconsejaria que cambies los transistores de la placa por si hay alguno mas o menos y los diodos de polarizacion...
aahhh! ojo con el transistor termico ( el que está montado en el disipador) ese si está mal puede que no te controle la corriente de reposo y te calienten los de salida.

Te paso tambien un circuito que es muy "similar" al tuyo..ja!

un abrazo


----------



## miguelplat (May 8, 2009)

Muy bueno kiki,
 por lo menos se donde esta la puerta para entrar, nunca repare ningun amplificador y estaba como si estuviera con los ojos tapados, treinta años con los tv y el unico amplificador que arme fue uno con dos 6BQ5 , salida push-pull, cuando era pibe.
En tu esquema el 40634/5 son los drivers?
Gracias , un abrazo


----------



## kiki (May 9, 2009)

si, son tip 31  y tip 32 y el par diferencial ponele 2A257,  el valor >70 es el del hfe (ganancia) de los trs,
y fijate el tr que está sobre el disipador...cambialo y los tips tambien.
si miras el circuito, el diseño del amplificador está todo acoplado en corrienete continua, asi que es muy posible que si volaron los de salida alguna corriente perdida te haya dañado algun tr de la placa.

un abrazo y metele mano....que es mucho mas facil que un tv.
y siempre proba el equipo al principio conectado a una serie..


----------



## miguelplat (May 10, 2009)

Ok kiki, en la semana te comento porque le voy a meter mano, primero tengo que sacar algunos muertos que tengo en el taller para poder facturar.
Un abrazo


----------



## kiki (May 21, 2009)

No te hagas problemas, atendé tus cosas y cuando quieras la seguimos....
otro datito...ojo con los transistores truchos  ( te paso una direccion: http://transfal.tripod.com/ ) porque ese puede ser el motivo por el cual te calientan los tr. 
tenelo en cuenta

un abrazo


----------



## chaugustavo (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola Kiki: he leído con interés las preguntas sobre el equipo Holimar 306 y realmente me han gustado. Hace poco adquirí el modelo 230 usado que tenía los potenciómetros todos clavados. Los limpìé profundamente y tuve que reemplazar un transistor de salida ya que estaba en corto. El fusible de protección había saltado. También algunos capacitores electrolíticos ya que estaban desvalorizados. Todo este trabajo lo podés ver en la página de Facebook que tiene Holimar. Tienes que ver publicaciones antiguas ya que fue hace varios meses. Dado que fuiste técnico de Holimar, hay algún consejo que me des sobre lo que hice? El amplificador funciona bastante bien. Te agradezco tu tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## investig (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola a todos. No soy técnico si no audiófilo desde los ´60. Tengo un Blat 284 al que, por una mala maniobra cambiando el control de volúmen, le hice "sonar" el transistor que indico en las fotos. (En la foto del Blat el transistor no está, se ve el zócalo).

Por lo que veo trabaja en pareja con el que está a su derecha, y el mismo conjunto se repite en el otro canal más a la derecha.

Necesito saber cómo se llama o denomina para comprarlo y reemplazarlo. Todos los 4 están borrados-lijados. Les queda en el cuerpo dos marcas de color: rojo arriba y gris abajo hacia las patas.

Los de la etapa anterior son BC549C y 2A257A.
Los de la etapa siguiente son BC549B y BC557.

Espero ayuda. Vean las fotos por favor. 
Gracias a miguelplat a quien le usé la foto del Holimar.

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayudita. *Para mí será una gran gauchada*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 9, 2012)

Estimado Investig, ya que le tomaste prestada la foto a miguelplat, no te fijaste que en su hilo esta publicado el esquema?

Muevo tu mensaje a este thread, así te pueden ayudar mejor... Para la próxima:
04) No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. Usa el buscador.


----------



## investig (Jun 9, 2012)

Gracias HAZARD por tu contribución. Y perdón por las torpezas.

El "tema" en sí puede ser confuso por que se trata del mismo objeto electrónico pero con distinta marca comercial y por eso sentí la necesidad de atraer el interés tanto de quienes "resuenan con Blat" como con quienes "resuenan con Holimar".

En cuanto al esquema, posiblemente KIKI lo arrimó a modo ilustrativo de la etapa de salida, pero no veo que corresponda al circuito Blat 284 / Holimar 306 que incluye unos 20 transistores por canal, mientras que el esquema muestra unos 10 transistores. 

Tengo gran interés de vean esto tanto KIKI como MIGUELPLAT ya que quizá alguno de ellos o ambos puedan darme el dato que solicito.

Nuevamente: muchas gracias.


----------



## Alfredo70 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola Gente del Foro: Por esas casualidades; no cuentan con el esquema del amplificador valvular, Holimar A300 ? Muchas Gracias.
Alfredo Alvarado ...


----------



## alvarezha (Jun 23, 2016)

Estoy reparando un Holimar 304, necesito el circuito de la etapa de potencia, ya que todos los transistores fueron borrados sus numeros. Gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2016)

alvarezha dijo:


> Estoy reparando un Holimar 304, necesito el circuito de la etapa de potencia, ya que todos los transistores fueron borrados sus numeros. Gracias ...



Mira si coincide con este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 17699​


----------



## alvarezha (Jun 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias  por el circuito, es ese, el que necesitaba. Gracias


----------



## babum (Feb 5, 2018)

Hola ! Tengo un Holimar 306 ( el que viene para poner el compresor-expansor ) al no tenerlo, necesito hacer un puente en la hembra Din y no se como puentearla -al fin de no hacer *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]*- jajaja alguien que me ayude , por*_*f*avor*. Gracias !!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Es una hembra de 5 polos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

Tocas los pines con un alfiler , los que suenen serán entradas , los otros dos serán salidas , posiblemente el pin central sea masa .

Puenteas entradas con salidas

Edité porque escribí mal


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Normalmente cuando se utilizaba las H5 la central era masa hacia un lado entradas y hacia el otro salidas
Si pones una foto del conector....


----------



## babum (Feb 5, 2018)

Exacto, es una hembra din 5 pines 180 grados. de la derecha ( mirando del lado donde se suelda ) el de arriba es la masa. los 2 de la derecha son las entredas. Pero quiero saber si puenteo cruzado para evitar poner el compresor, pues sin el puente sale todo agudo como si estuviera el equipo quemado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

Probá cruzado y no cruzado , nada se romperá , es sólo señal de audio


----------



## babum (Feb 5, 2018)

No cruzado puenteé los dos de abajo ( probé un solo puente ) y sigue agudo. Se me ocurre que cruzado puede que funcione mejor. Me voy a dar cuenta que funciona bien, cuando ponga el tema Apróntate de Rare Earth que hay unos efectos que se escuchan en un solo cnal, y en este caso aparece " lejano ".
Gracias !!! cuando llegue lo voy a probar así, ya que como me decís que es solo señal de audio, ahora mas tranqui.

Lo que sé, es que sacaron 2 modelos de Holimar 306. Uno para adosar el compresor-expansor HC 4, y el otro no. El que va el HC 4 tiene la luz de encendido en verde a la Izquierda y el otro tiene esa luz roja, pero a la dercha.

Este es el puente y parece que esta cruzado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

Poné una buena foto grande y clara de ese conector ya que tiene todos los datos :


----------



## babum (Feb 5, 2018)

Cuando llego a casa le saco


----------



## carlmart (May 27, 2018)

Donde consigo circuitos de la serie Holimar 400?


----------



## chaugustavo (Nov 26, 2018)

kiki dijo:


> Hola, yo fuí tecnico de Blat en aquella epoca, y realmente es como dicen, se armaban los amplificadores en forma artesanal.
> Antes que nada los Mj no son los originales,  (aunque tambien funcionan) los reales eran los 2SD 319.
> Primero fijate ( y no tengas miedo, en cambiar los transistores) los tip como estan y el clase A que suele oscilar.
> ademas tiene unos transistores de proteccion que si actuaron antes de que se queme la salida, seguro estan con fuga, y aunque los midas y esten bien, seguramente bajo tension conduzcan y hagan macanas.
> ...


Hola kiki. De la imagen del 306 que te adjunto, esos transistores son el par diferencial? Gracias.


----------



## J M Fahey (Nov 29, 2018)

_"esos transistores son el par diferencial?" _

Seguramente, porque están los emisores unidos.
Lo bueno de esta plaqueta, seguramente hecha por LACI o Epsilon, es que arriba te muestra las pistas, lo que ayuda a seguir el circuito.


----------



## Caixza (Jul 18, 2022)

alvarezha dijo:


> Estoy reparando un Holimar 304, necesito el circuito de la etapa de potencia, ya que todos los transistores fueron borrados sus numeros. Gracias ...


Pudiste resolver los reemplazos?.. estoy en el mismo problema que vos! si recordas los reemplazos me das una mano enorme!.. gracias de antemano!


----------

